# What breed is she?



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Our new property came with 2 free range hens lol this is what they look like. White egg layers and they have grayish brown legs. They are not tame at all so this is the best picture I could get from my porch.














Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Are the eggs white or slightly blue or green? Hens look kinda like auracanas


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

They are white. They don't have blue or green tent. 

She looks like a Danish leghorn but their legs aren't yellow


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

It's really hard to say what breed she is. That's the original, native coloration of the red jungle fowl (the ancestor of all domestic chickens) and it's very dominant. She might be a brown leghorn or she could be a mixed-breed bantam or, well ... almost anything. She doesn't seem to have any trace of a beard so I don't *think* there's any Americana in her, but even that's not certain since the beards are usually not visible by the F-2 generation.

My best guess is that she might be a barnyard bantam. That's not precisely a breed, but more of a "type" of chicken selected by Nature based on their survival skills. They are very observant and alert, great foragers, great mothers, and (when the need arises) surprisingly powerful fliers. 
I had a hen just like the one in your photo who actually flew up and knocked a sharp-shin hawk out of the air after it buzzed her chicks. I was standing there with my mouth open! Granted, sharpies are small hawks, but still ... :-o
It was okay, but it beat a VERY hasty retreat and didn't come back.

Technically, barnyard bantams are the "mutts" of the chicken world, but I'm not disparaging them at all - they are one of my all-time favorite kinds of chickens. They can become quite tame if you're patient and kind to them but they can be very unforgiving if they think you can't be trusted. (Like, if you ever trap them or grab them - boom - you're considered a predator!)
The roosters are gorgeous, with iridescent copper, gold, and blue-green feathers, plus they are very solicitous in caring for their hens and babies.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

I think she's a welsummer


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

These two little hens are fast an somewhat smaller than a standard size. They look tiny compared to my welsummer roo who is a giant. 

I just need to teach these girls where to lay their eggs  they have finally figured out that I have food. They still won't come close but at least they will come up to the house now. They were staying out in the pasture with the horses 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Those look like our little wild hens we have around here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_junglefowl


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

It looks like my BB Red Old English game bantam. These pics are not that great but here is my girl.


----------

